# new to the forum!



## makken (Feb 12, 2013)

hey everyone, new guy here, i apologize if i posted this in the wrong place.

anyhow, my name is Mack. i'm from Missoula, MT but i live in Wyoming now, and i've been snowboarding here for three years. i'm currently a senior in high school and a level 1 AASI instructor at sleeping giant ski area just outside of yellowstone national park.

snowboarding is the greatest thing in the world to me, and i joined the forum so i could always discuss it with fellow enthusiasts! here's my ride--









i hope you guys will enjoy my company :laugh:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome ! !


----------

